# C Drive Full - Laptop only comes on to brand name then sits on black screen with dash



## luckydreams

hello, Hoping you can help

I have a Asus running Windows 7.. recently its been lagging quite a lot.. 
a week ago I started having issues even just getting to websites like Youtube, and it would freeze up..
I ran a disk cleaner, defragment (which said only 3 % fragmented). I also ran 2 virus scans. both Microsoft Essentials, as well as Malwarebyes cleaner..

last night again I was lagging horribly.. when I checked My Computer. it showed my C Drive was in the Red, and veryyyy near full. Yet my Partitioned D drive showed near empty..

This morning I rebooted the laptop.. as soon as it powered up to show *Asus*. from that screen it goes to a black screen, with a dash. that's all I get..

Ive tried to remove the battery and unplug.. nothing seems to help.. im at a loss. Im hoping to get into the lappy to I can transfer and delete filoes from C drive..

Any help would be greatly appreciated..

?? Is My laptop dead in the water?? or can I fix this..

Tx for your help in advance


----------



## dai

tap F8 when booting it will take you into the options menu

try

last known good configuration

i just noticed you have hijacked someone else's thread

please start your own thread for your own problems,and monitor any you think may be relevant to your problem

i will request this is moved to your own thread


----------



## luckydreams

oo ty.. sorry about that dai.. this is new to me.. I thought I was in a new thread


----------



## luckydreams

Tried that dai.. nothing happens.. just stays on the black screen with a dash.. I should note that. when laptop starts reboot. it powers up. but only gets as far as the name brand. it isn't booting up windows. and asking me my pw and such.. 

I tried F8 a number of times. seems to make no difference..


----------



## dai

what do you mean by

[I ran a disk cleaner,]

can you access the bios


----------



## luckydreams

hi dai\\I ran a disk cleanup a week ago when a ran a defrag.. its the disk cleanup that's in ystsem tools of Windows 7

I tried many time the F8 and nothing happened

screen just still goes to Asud . the a dash on a black screen

I did notice, when I push the power button to turn off.. it does so. but then immediately powers back on, on its own\


----------



## dai

do a cmos reset

unlike a desktop a laptop method varies from brand to brand

remove the ac power pack and the laptop battery

remove the cmos battery

power on holding the button for 10secs

then replace the cmos battery,laptop battery and the ac and see where your at

if no good check the hard drive

http://www.seagate.com/au/en/support/downloads/item/seatools-dos-master/


----------



## Elvandil

Not sure why a CMOS reset would be recommended when the settings must be the same as they were when the machine was running well. It actually could make diagnosis more difficult by introducing another variable if the machine will not run with default settings.

Windows will not boot unless there is free, writable space on the drive (unless a switch has been added to the boot parmeters that tells it that the boot medium is read-only). A great deal of "writing" occurs during boot. So you won't be able to boot if the drive is too full. Besides, if you have files that you want to keep, you should retrieve them before working on the problem in case you lose the contents of the drive in the repair process.

Getting your files moved from the drive will both save your files and determine if added free space will allow you to boot normally.

You will need something to transfer your files to, like a USB thumb drive, external hard drive, or network location. Once you have a target location, try booting with a live CD and transferring your files. Copy them to the target location and then delete them if the copy is successful.

Remember that your drive may have different letters under a different OS, but you will be able to identify your drives by what files and folders you see on them.

Here are some live CD's to boot from. I like Knoppix the best because it is designed to run from CD or DVD. But since this is only a quick fix for you, just pick one that sounds good to you. If you use a USB or other drive, make sure they are connected before booting so the drivers for them can be installed by the live OS. Some will not detect USB devices later.

Lifehacker's 5 Best Live CD's (Backtrack is not really suited to this project. The Knoppix DVD has 9 GB's of programs on it - nice if you want to have a handy, live bootable system on DVD with programs for almost anything you could imagine doing. But the CD is all you need for moving files and most other tasks.)

OR

Use the Linux Live USB Creator to download and create the bootable USB thumbdrive in just one program.

After you have made space, try booting Windows again just for the heck of it.


----------



## dai

the cmos reset is for this

[I did notice, when I push the power button to turn off.. it does so. but then immediately powers back on, on its own\]

the h/drive check is because it does not appear to be going past post


----------

